# A way to use Trax



## missasoup (Jul 11, 2007)

I have noticed that in other sections Trax eyeshadow is something that a lot of people are not happy with. I agree, when trax is used alone or with certain base colors it can appear bruisey and just doesn't do much.
As an artist this is what I suggest because it has worked for me time and time again and it is a fairly simple concept... Use naked lunch as your all over lid and crease color and then add your trax. The pink undertone of naked lunch just enhances the purple of trax without making it look bruised...
This is the only color that works for me with Trax. good luck.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the tip. i'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## ben (Jul 11, 2007)

I like trax with jest (similar to nl in my opinion) and patina : o )


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 11, 2007)

i use expensive pink all over my lid, then apply trax on the outer corner, using macroviolet as top liner and sketch on the bottom.  i sell alot of this combo at my counter.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 11, 2007)

I suggest pairing it with Jest or Gleam or on top of another purple. 

I'm surprised folks don't like it. It's one of my favorite shadows and a lot of my green-eyed clients have it at my recommendation and love it, too. Hmmm...


----------



## macface (Jul 11, 2007)

yup trax and jest.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try that... Trax was one of the first shadows I bought and I've hung onto it without using it much.  It does make me look bruised when I use it, but the only pink I've used it with is Da Bling!  I'll try with Relaxing (which I heard is close to Naked lunch) before I decide to swap it away.


----------



## Chrystia (Jul 12, 2007)

I love Trax. I use it to contour honesty or honeylust usually. I would say it might make you look bruised if you used it all over, but as a contouring color it is beautiful.


----------



## styrch (Jul 12, 2007)

I love using Trax with Gleam and Expensive Pink. I've never come out with "bruised" and have always found it to be relatively easy to work with. Of course, I puchased it with these shadows so maybe that has something to do with it. NC15 for reference.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I suggest pairing it with Jest or Gleam or on top of another purple. 

I'm surprised folks don't like it. It's one of my favorite shadows and a lot of my green-eyed clients have it at my recommendation and love it, too. Hmmm..._

 

I use Gleam as well, along with Cranberry...


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the tip! Trax was one of my first MAC e/s and i love it =)


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 12, 2007)

I use it with melton mauve or hepcat and it looks sooo nice, a deep purple with gold shimmer. Ive never ever had it looking bruised on me...


----------



## labwom (Jul 13, 2007)

I actually do that but with Naked Pigment instead of Naked Lunch e/s. It's so pretty!


----------



## love_and_hate (Jul 13, 2007)

Trax gets so much hate.
Its upsetting =P


Kali


----------



## ThaHigher (Jul 13, 2007)

Anytime anyone wants to try trax I always introduce it on top of pink couture shadestick..it keeps it looking just like it does in the pan on the lid...and not bruisey.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *love_and_hate* 

 
_Trax gets so much hate.
Its upsetting =P


Kali_

 
i know! i love this color. i just used it on a demo the other day. honesty on the lid, trax across the crease with shadowy lady in the corners. pretty.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 14, 2007)

i don't use trax hardly at all, it's the one color i regret buying, when i do use it, it's with hepcat, beauty marked and honesty.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 15, 2007)

I love to use it on top of either Da Bling for a pink-ish look, or French Grey for a more gold look.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip I'll have to try it.  
I've always used Shroom and Vex with it.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 17, 2007)

You know....I had trax in my collection for about a year and used it once.  Then about 2 months ago I asked my hubby to pick out some colors for me, as I was stumped, and he picked jest, cranberry, trax, and gleam.  They look beautiful together.  I put jest(or i've also done it with pink freeze) on my lid and crease, blend cranberry into the crease, blend trax to the outer corner, and gleam to highlight.  I am NW20 and if I must say it looks beautiful!!! One of my fav looks.


----------



## ScarletTanager (Jul 19, 2007)

I love it in the outer corners with Vanilla pigment as a base... it seems to help the gold along and never gives me any attitude.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2007)

Put Trax over ANY shadestick. I am like the shadestick goddess. LOL. I use them with EVERYTHING!!! LOL. Also, putting Idol Eyes over ANY shadestick helps too.


----------



## calypso82 (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually use Trax with Loreal Color Appeal Trio, 316 Platinum Rose (Laetitia Casta palette). Sometimes I use Trax with golden and bronze e/s (can't remember the brand or names of the e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




:ilike:


----------



## electrostars (Jul 23, 2007)

I love trax!
It was my first MAC shadow. 

I like wearing it with vex(or vanilla pigment) and nocturnelle.


----------



## Illogical (Jul 24, 2007)

Today I wore Pink Freeze on lid, Trax in crease and outer 1/3rd with Seedy Pink as highlight.  I don't think it looked bruised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love, love, love this color!  My fave (along with Goldmine)!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for the combo ideas!

i too love trax, i saw it in a magazine - satin taupe on inner 1/3 of eye lid, trax on the outer 2/3 of lid with plum dressing in the crease (your highlight of choice) - it was beautiful so i bought all 3 colors.


----------



## Renee (Jul 25, 2007)

I use Trax with Sushi Flower on the lid,Trax in the crease, Shroom on the brow and Carbon on the outer crease. This combo looks really pretty!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 26, 2007)

I tried Trax again (after not being used for months because I, too, got the bruised look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I used it with Jest and a little Pink Freeze, and it worked great! Thanks for the tip


----------



## ko0ty (Aug 3, 2007)

My MA showed me Trax with Rubenesque underneath it and it looked sooo pretty!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

trax is also one of my favorite and first mac e\s....
i like it with : contrast on lid and trax in the crease blended up to brow bone..
or blend together as 2 spots on lid with freshwater.....
and the greatest with trax for me.... put blacktrack f\l all over lid and on top of it the trax... so pretty


----------



## depecher (Oct 2, 2008)

I LOVE it with Beautiful Iris and Seedy Pearl. I wear Beautiful Iris on the lid. Trax is my crease color. Seedy Pearl is my highlight. I use Permaplum or Macroviolet as my eyeliner. I LOVE this color combination. I may just have to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## nico (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Amber Lights on lid and Trax in crease and outer lid.I think it looks very pretty.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like to use Trax with either Pink Freeze or Retrospeck.


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 3, 2008)

I found Trax looking really nice with sephora´s chrome eyeshadow nr 5


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 3, 2008)

I use it on myself and others as a contour with shroom or petalescent always looks fab especially with blue or green eyes.


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

My MA did a look on me with Trax once. It looked really pretty.

Brow highlight - Vanilla
Eyelid - Gleam, Paradisco, Amber Lights
Crease - Sumptuous Olive, Trax

Uniform eyeliner. Bare Canvas paint base.


----------



## doodles (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going to try this tonight for school! Thanks for the suggestion, I'm intriqued! I haven't had the problem of Trax looking bruise-y and I just love the little gold flecks in this e/s.

Update: Layered N/L under Trax last night and it turned into a more lilac color. Somehow made it easier spreading that purple out. I was having issues with the dark purple clumping in certain areas and not so much in others. Wonder if a blending brush would help with that. While I like the different look I got last night, I also like the way Trax looks by itself. Can see more of the gold flecks against the dark purple vs the light purple, imo.


----------



## doodles (Dec 1, 2008)

How does Trax look over Jest compred to Naked Lunch? Does it turn it lilac as well? I was told Shroom would keep Trax more true to it's color in the pan, which is great I but don't see using Shroom by itself.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2008)

i actually wore trax today and then saw this post! random! i was in a rush so had trax all over my lid and used gleam as a highlight. sometimes i use beautiful irish all over the lid and trax in teh crease and again gleam to highlight.

i also find that trax looks best just over udpp  no paint pots or anything.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

i always liked trax and it also surprises me that people don't like it. i use shimmery pinks with it usually.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 2, 2008)

i know this thread is super old but i wanna post anyway. lol!!

i LOVE LOVE LOVE trax. i only use it in my crease and outer V. never had a problem with it. i have a TON of red in my skin. i'm not 100% sure if that's the reason why it works for me but i have always loved the way it looked and just assumed that's why it worked so well.

my problem was always with hepcat but i started putting it in my crease and now i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (used to do it on the lid and it looked like i'd spent the day rubbing my eyes)


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 2, 2008)

I happen to love Trax. I too use it w/ jest.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i know this thread is super old but i wanna post anyway. lol!!

i LOVE LOVE LOVE trax. i only use it in my crease and outer V. never had a problem with it. i have a TON of red in my skin. i'm not 100% sure if that's the reason why it works for me but i have always loved the way it looked and just assumed that's why it worked so well.

my problem was always with hepcat but i started putting it in my crease and now i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (used to do it on the lid and it looked like i'd spent the day rubbing my eyes)_

 

my skin is kinda pinky, maybe that's why it works for me??


----------



## doodles (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to get a blending brush and see if I can use it in my crease. I tried applying it with just my index finger earlier (not very hygenic, i know) from reading someone else doing it on MUA and it came out sheer and more even. That's the only problem I have with it...it doesn't apply evenly unless I use it on top of NL per this thread.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_I'm going to get a blending brush and see if I can use it in my crease. I tried applying it with just my index finger earlier (not very hygenic, i know) from reading someone else doing it on MUA and it came out sheer and more even. That's the only problem I have with it...it doesn't apply evenly unless I use it on top of NL per this thread._

 
really???
i was using it back when i wasn't using a primer (i will never go back to those days) and i always got it on even. it could have been because i was packing it on tho. lol!!

i think the blending brush is a very good idea. i did a mac chat about the hepcat problem i had and the lady told me to use it in my crease but put it on with my blending brush and it looks so good to me


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the opposite problem with Trax it seems...it looks like a gold glittery mess on me, with almost no purple.  Any tips on bringing the purple out?


----------



## doodles (Dec 3, 2008)

I just applied NL on my lids and Trax in my crease using my new blending brush. I love it! It's my first combo attempt and figured it was a pretty "fool proof" one to start with. hehe Thanks for that *Lauren1981*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe that's something you could try *sharkbytes*? Applying it with a blending brush? Thats the whole original reason I actually bought the brush last night but then I got all excited thinking about attempting different color combo's. hehe


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 5, 2008)

I apply Artjam paint under Trax: it works wonders! Such a vibrant colour!


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 5, 2008)

I apply Artjam paint under Trax: it works wonders! Such a vibrant colour!


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to get trax out of his dusty corner and try all these tips!


----------



## brixton (Dec 22, 2008)

I found it difficult to get Trax to show up, until I started using Painterly paint pot, which has vastly improved colour payoff!  
I use it a lot more now as a crease colour with Shale, Quarry, Malt or Soba on the lid.  It picks up either the purple/brown aspects, depending... also as an allover lid shade faded out to above the crease and under the eye - what I think of as a Man Ray or Biba/Sarah Moon look!


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i use expensive pink all over my lid, then apply trax on the outer corner, using macroviolet as top liner and sketch on the bottom.  i sell alot of this combo at my counter._

 
i do this as well! i'll deepen the crease a little with sketch or beauty marked also, with naked lunch or vanilla to highlight. it looks amazing.


----------



## jigga_jenn (Dec 26, 2008)

If any of you guys have Haunting fluidline, I like to put Trax over Haunting. Especially since Haunting is a very light lilac-y color, it totally brings out the purple, IMO!!! It's really gorgeous and totally takes away the bruise-y look everyone's talking about.


----------

